# VMK Is Back And Running!



## awko-taco

*PLEASE READ ::: *

In 2005, Disney had opened a virtual online game for anyone to play called "VMK" (Virtual Magic Kingdom). For anyone who doesn't know of the game, VMK was a massive multiplayer online game in which you were able to explore the parks as a virtual character in your own home. But that's not all of it. There were so many other things about the game I'd love to explain but I'd get so into it this thread would be an essay. If you'd like to know more on this game most knew and loved, Wiki - "VMK" and please read about it.  VMK was more than just a game, it was magical. Unfortunately, VMK shut its virtual gates down in 2008 due to Disney saying the game was for promotional use only. Many players, including myself, were lost, sad and confused. As I grew older a few years later, I found other games and things to do to occupy my time. But, nothing was as good as VMK. 

5 years later...

I never forgotten about VMK. It'd cross my mind sometimes and I'd get an instant urge to play again, but I knew it'd never come back. In December of 2013, I decided to google "VMK" to look at some images back from when the game was in use. Before clicking images I saw this link top of the page called, MyVMK. I opened it, I read into it...I cried........


*VMK WAS BACK*. 5 years later and VMK had opened it's virtual gates again for players to re experience the magic. It was incredible. Never in a million years would I think it would ever come back...but it did. Never in a million years at 17 years old did I think I'd be jumping for joy over a virtual game....but I did. Disney has not opened the game back but someone else made their own version of it. (Thank you AMY) Same concept, same EXACT game. Nothing's changed, except who owns it. On the website, it does state "We do not own VMK, Virtual Magic Kingdom, and we have no affiliation with Disney. This is a fan recreation of VMK and nothing more " No copyright is intended. Their is a newsletter posted on the website that updates every month with a new theme releasing new items, clothing for your character, etc. Host events for you to win special items, and many more.

Entering the game, I felt butterflies in my stomach, my blood flowing, heart racing. "Was this actually happening?" I thought to myself.  Entering the game as my character, seeing others play as if they've been playing for some time, I couldn't help but to ask questions. MyVMK had officially opened in September of 2013. Hundreds of players have already been playing. I came 3 months after the grand opening, but I was just so glad to be back. 


It is now 2016, I'm currently 20 years old. I still play MyVMK. Every.Single.Day. The nostalgia is still there for me every time I log in. Over the course of the years, I've met many amazing friends. Some I've met for the first time, and some I've reconnected with who I had met in 2005 who remembered my in-game name. (That was exciting). I've also met a recently new player who I've discovered lives 2 towns over from me. (That was even more exciting). Overall, not only have I made many friends but I've discovered this amazing game from my childhood and have accomplished so many things on there. This recreation of the game was a true blessing and I will forever continue playing it, no matter how old I am. This isn't just a game, this is my world. 

If anyone would like to know more about this game...or even experience the magic for themselves the website is *www.myvmk.com. *There is also a forums page much like this one for the game as well. That website is *forums.myvmk.com.* Thank you for anyone who took the time to read this thread. I hope this helped for anyone who missed playing the original game or for anyone who'd like to see why this game was so special to most of us. You know have a chance to experience the magic, so go on out there! And as Mickey Mouse says, "See you real soon!"


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loving this!! Btw, It's Olly (RockStar_Olivia). I, like awko here am also a MyVMK player. I never expected this to come back thanks to the wonderful Amy. Ever since I met awko in August 2014, we have become best friends and I have had alot of memories with her, new friends, and people who I met on the old game.


----------



## mikepizzo

awko-taco said:


> *PLEASE READ ::: *
> 
> In 2005, Disney had opened a virtual online game for anyone to play called "VMK" (Virtual Magic Kingdom). For anyone who doesn't know of the game, VMK was a massive multiplayer online game in which you were able to explore the parks as a virtual character in your own home. But that's not all of it. There were so many other things about the game I'd love to explain but I'd get so into it this thread would be an essay. If you'd like to know more on this game most knew and loved, Wiki - "VMK" and please read about it.  VMK was more than just a game, it was magical. Unfortunately, VMK shut its virtual gates down in 2008 due to Disney saying the game was for promotional use only. Many players, including myself, were lost, sad and confused. As I grew older a few years later, I found other games and things to do to occupy my time. But, nothing was as good as VMK.
> 
> 5 years later...
> 
> I never forgotten about VMK. It'd cross my mind sometimes and I'd get an instant urge to play again, but I knew it'd never come back. In December of 2013, I decided to google "VMK" to look at some images back from when the game was in use. Before clicking images I saw this link top of the page called, MyVMK. I opened it, I read into it...I cried........
> 
> 
> *VMK WAS BACK*. 5 years later and VMK had opened it's virtual gates again for players to re experience the magic. It was incredible. Never in a million years would I think it would ever come back...but it did. Never in a million years at 17 years old did I think I'd be jumping for joy over a virtual game....but I did. Disney has not opened the game back but someone else made their own version of it. (Thank you AMY) Same concept, same EXACT game. Nothing's changed, except who owns it. On the website, it does state "We do not own VMK, Virtual Magic Kingdom, and we have no affiliation with Disney. This is a fan recreation of VMK and nothing more " No copyright is intended. Their is a newsletter posted on the website that updates every month with a new theme releasing new items, clothing for your character, etc. Host events for you to win special items, and many more.
> 
> Entering the game, I felt butterflies in my stomach, my blood flowing, heart racing. "Was this actually happening?" I thought to myself.  Entering the game as my character, seeing others play as if they've been playing for some time, I couldn't help but to ask questions. MyVMK had officially opened in September of 2013. Hundreds of players have already been playing. I came 3 months after the grand opening, but I was just so glad to be back.
> 
> 
> It is now 2016, I'm currently 20 years old. I still play MyVMK. Every.Single.Day. The nostalgia is still there for me every time I log in. Over the course of the years, I've met many amazing friends. Some I've met for the first time, and some I've reconnected with who I had met in 2005 who remembered my in-game name. (That was exciting). I've also met a recently new player who I've discovered lives 2 towns over from me. (That was even more exciting). Overall, not only have I made many friends but I've discovered this amazing game from my childhood and have accomplished so many things on there. This recreation of the game was a true blessing and I will forever continue playing it, no matter how old I am. This isn't just a game, this is my world.
> 
> If anyone would like to know more about this game...or even experience the magic for themselves the website is *www.myvmk.com. *There is also a forums page much like this one for the game as well. That website is *forums.myvmk.com.* Thank you for anyone who took the time to read this thread. I hope this helped for anyone who missed playing the original game or for anyone who'd like to see why this game was so special to most of us. You know have a chance to experience the magic, so go on out there! And as Mickey Mouse says, "See you real soon!"



Is this new version the same as the old version?  I always was upset I never got to experience the old version.


----------



## bevgray

Thanks so much for posting this!  I was a beta player on the original and played until the last day.  I missed it a great deal and had no idea about My VMK.  I'm only sorry I didn't find out sooner.

Yes, it is a true recreation so those who miss it or want to experience it will be able to do so.  I have been getting reacquainted the last few days after seeing this post.  I was Tinkerblue on the original and I'm Tinker_Blue on My VMK.  Look forward to seeing old friends and making new ones.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mikepizzo said:


> Is this new version the same as the old version?  I always was upset I never got to experience the old version.


The game is open 24/7 so there is no official "closing". A lot of custom made items too


----------



## Heather Marie

OMG I was addicted to VMK!!! Do you know if your old login still works? I don't even remember mine :l


----------



## bluecruiser

mikepizzo said:


> Is this new version the same as the old version?  I always was upset I never got to experience the old version.


This is not an official Disney website, it's a fan-recreated website. However, it's very similar to the original VMK, with the addition of some new content.



Heather Marie said:


> OMG I was addicted to VMK!!! Do you know if your old login still works? I don't even remember mine :l


Since this is not the original website, you'll need to create a new account.


----------

